# AG sues over asian carp.



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

I wasn't sure which forum this best fit in but, here's an interview that Dave Nyberg from MUCC did yesterday with Mike Cox.

He is suing over the asian carp barrier. Definitely an issue we'll unfortunately be hearing more about.

http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/video-channel/category/mood_od


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks.Great post  Mich


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks, hope it all goes well. I also enjoyed MUCC OD, great footage and up to date concept.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

For anyone wanting to sign an online petition:

http://www.gopetition.com/online/33175.html


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

In theory its good but in reality by the time this gets resolved there could be thousands of carp in the great lakes. The system is full of appeals and loopholes and attorneys tying each others hands etc. Hope for Michigans sake they can move this along quickly.

Ganzer


----------

